# Kings at Night???



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Any of you guys ever catch Kings at Night? I remember years ago I was fishhing in Navarre at night for Reds and some kid caught one. I was wondering with the recent full moon if it would pay to give it a shot.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We have caught alot of kings at night. Especially on a full moon.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

over here In Alabama I have @ the rigs @ nite Snapper Too fun fun fun!!!!!


----------

